# Think Tank > History >  Abraham Lincoln - worst President ever?

## malkusm

This is a note I posted on Facebook about an hour ago. I'm posting it here for two reasons:

1) *For those of you who are knowledgeable about Lincoln's presidency* -- what points did I omit here that impacted your opinion of Abraham Lincoln? What parts of his legacy do you find most appalling that I didn't write about?

2) *For those of you who do not know much about Lincoln* -- read the note and tell me if it influences your opinion of our 16th president. Feel free to proofread, etc. as well, although I expect the other group to do a lot of that.

The note can be found here:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...d=201394761781




> Many of us are familiar with the aggrandized legend of "Honest Abe" Lincoln, the patron saint that ended slavery, reunited the union, gave puppy dogs to everyone, and was killed before his time. The Lincoln so great that has his visage on the license plate of Illinois, so great that his birthday is a national holiday, so great that the Republican party *still* refers to itself as "the party of Lincoln" (although that has morphed into Reagan recently).
> 
> Truth is, a lot of the praise heaped upon Lincoln is unwarranted, and has laid the foundation of corporatism and big government in America, while consolidating the power of government in Washington - power that had previously resided in the hands of the states or the people.
> 
> *Common fallacies about Abraham Lincoln:*
> 
> *1) Lincoln wanted to abolish slavery.*
> 
> Lincoln vehemently opposed ending slavery in the South throughout his political career, contending not only that the federal government had no right to mandate abolition in the states, but that he was not _morally_ opposed to the institution of slavery, either.
> ...

----------


## slothman

Lincoln makes Bush 2 look good.

----------


## sratiug

When you say "Lincoln vehemently opposed ending slavery in the South throughout his political career," that makes it seem as if slavery did not exist in states that remained in the Union during the war.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Lincoln makes Bush 2 look good.


I don't think Lincoln would have signed a Patriot Act into law. Sorry.

----------


## sratiug

> I don't think Lincoln would have signed a Patriot Act into law. Sorry.


Lincoln just skipped the law part and shot the patriots.

----------

